# hilarious! Dog wants statue to play fetch



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)




----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

That was great! Thanks for the laugh! I really needed it on a friday afternoon! too cute.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

That's sooo cute and funny!Poor dog was wondering:''Why is he standing there like a statue,instead of throwing me the stick?'' :doh::


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG......that was too cute and funny. Poor dog is probably wondering why that human was so lame and not responding!!!


----------



## Photosbykev (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw this a few days ago and it put a huge smile on my face


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

hahahahahahaha!!! Soooooooooooooooooooooo cute. Now..... I hope I am not being rude here but I have to believe that my Charlie would have figured it out hahaha. I'm just saying....... But the dog is sooo cute. Thanks for the laugh.


----------

